# Does having a good snowboard gear help?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I know this is stupid question, but hear me out.

I started off with cheap broadset that most people dont even know about because I was noob.

my friend also started off with cheap board sets, but after he got better, he got himself burton sets. and this guy is actually good considering how short amount of times he snowboarded.
and what he says is good gear actually changes, or helps.
is this true? 

Well there is definately difference in flexibility, and the shape (a little bit)
I actually want to get myself decent gears because I am not in beginner level anymore.
but I always doubt that having a better gear wont change my skill, which held me back from getting new stuff

I mean, my friend also makes sense because if good gear didnt help at all, there shouldnt be any reason for good riders to use good gears (Iam not even sure what determines good gear tho)
if nothing changes then you might as well use cheap ones.

so tell me your thoughts, what you think?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't say 'a good gear' or 'gears'.
Yes, good gear (notice that I didn't say gears or a good gears) will make a difference. It won't magically make you an amazing rider, but it will help.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Miles is right, there's no magic behind it.. its all pure science... I hate rentals, it brings progression down to a crawl in my experience


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I started snowboarding with mountain rentals where they had those massive step in bindings. Snowboarded for about 3 days and could not figure it out. Went to wave rave on the 4th day, got a strap ins and my first run i could magically carve 

Some gear makes a huge difference. Like riding a noodle versus a board with decent flex. Or riding a crappy rental with dulled edges or riding your own finely tuned snow shredding gnarkilling snowbaord.

If your gonna drop some cash, get good boots! They make a gigantic difference in comfort which will improve your riding if your are not comfy. Your body does weird things to compensate for pain, especially in your feet. Like using certain muscles to take pressure off of others. So grab some awesome boots, then build your setup from there.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Find a demo and try out some different board constructions to find the one you like best.
Directional vs. twin
Camber vs. rocker
short board vs long
Bi-ax glass vs Tri or Quad.

and if you have over a size 10.5 boot then try wide boards. Ask a shop what they have to demo as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Comfort is key!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i would say good gear doesn't matter
its the right gear that does


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think having quality gear will help. I felt very uncomfortable on rentals. As soon as I bought my board I felt much better. It still didn't make me a great rider but I felt more stable.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> i would say good gear doesn't matter
> its the right gear that does


I agree with this.

Good gear is the gear that is right for you. 

How do you know what gear is right for you if you haven't been snowboarding long enough to understand the differences?

Simple. Talk to everyone. The guys/girls at the shop. The guys/girls on the forums. The guys/girls on the mountain. Call the snowboard companies. Use their board finders. Start building a sense of where the technology is and where the trends are going.

When you talk to each person describe the following:
Experience Level: beg, intermediate, advanced, expert
Physical Stats: weight, foot size, height, muscle strength
Riding Style: Park, Pipe, Powder, Steeps, Trees, Backcountry, etc.. just ramble off everything you love to do.

After all this you should have a selection of 5-10 boards/bindings/boots. Now here comes the hard part.
Boots - If you can't try these on in person do not order them. Its too big a gamble. Also try on every boot close to what you are looking for. Comfort and support are king here!
Boards/Bindings - Check for reviews, figure out what kind of riders like them and what kind of riders hate them.

Now should have a short list. Probably 1-3 boards, a couple bindings, and you should have tried on enough boots by this point that everyone you know will never go shopping with you again.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

there are stages:

beginner, gear doesn't matter too much...imho riding stiff cambered boards makes you develop better skills than a noodle rockered...but its a tougher learning curve.

intermediate, gear matters more, in that poor gear can be a hindrance to progression

advanced, its more about the skills and mental attitude and having the right gear for what you want to do

expert, gear doesn't matter too much, you got skillz to ride anything...but prefer ride gear that works your style, snow conditions and terrain...thus you have a quiver of options.


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> beginner, gear doesn't matter too much...imho riding stiff cambered boards makes you develop better skills than a noodle rockered...but its a tougher learning curve.


Riding a stiff cambered board makes you develop better skills riding stiff cambered boards. Riding a noodle rockered makes you develop better skills riding noodle rockered boards. Do you think your brain says to itself "oh since I'm riding a noodle rockered I am only going to apply 60% of my learning capacity since this is an 'easier' platform to learn on"? You will learn as fast as you learn regardless of what board you are on. The difference will probably be more of a psychological one where a more punishing learning process (more falls, more pain) may take some of the fun out of it and make the rider less likely to want to continue.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

nutstae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this is stupid question, but hear me out.
> 
> ...


1. Tell me how many days youve snowboarded
2. Take an English class
3. Theres a lot that determines good gear, but you have to be smart
4. Its not just about the "good gear" but gear that is comfortable and can at least ride down the mountain safely and consistantly


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 1. Tell me how many days youve snowboarded
> 2. Take an English class
> 3. Theres a lot that determines good gear, but you have to be smart
> 4. Its not just about the "good gear" but gear that is comfortable and can at least ride down the mountain safely and consistantly


Pet peeve: Posters who trash another person's grammar, when said poster doesn't know enough to use apostrophes or periods correctly (There's, it's). YOU take an English class.

To the OP, I agree with what everyone else is saying. My experience is a good example of how the wrong board can impede progression. My first board was too stiff for the timid rider I tend to be, so I spent weekend upon frustrating weekend learning to just link basic turns. The day I tried a more forgiving (and cheaper) beginner's board is the day I learned to turn.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 1. Tell me how many days youve snowboarded
> 2. Take an English class
> 3. Theres a lot that determines good gear, but you have to be smart
> 4. Its not just about the "good gear" but gear that is comfortable and can at least ride down the mountain safely and consistantly


1. Learn to punctuate correctly.
2. Learn to spell correctly.
3. Earn the chops to tell others to take an English class.

OP: Wrong gear can make your life harder. The right gear will make it an enjoyable experience. If gear didn't matter, the pros would be riding Lamar. If you feel you're out-skilling your current setup, it may be time for a new one. Just don't post another 'Need new board advice' thread without doing some real searching of the forums first. Every question you have has been answered at least 5 times. :laugh:


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

The problem with the low-end entry level gear is that they tend to be really heavy and the bindings/boots feel very uncomfortable. My opinion is that these are the biggest issues for progression to a beginner boarder.

With super heavy boots/bindings/board, you will get tired very easily. The cheap bindings and boots often make it painful for your feet and you won't be focused on learning the movements. Also the board will feel less responsive with cheap bindings.

So my recommendation for you is to consider the factors I mentioned (weight, boot/bindings comfort, and board responsiveness). If your gear is cheap but better than rental equipment then I wouldn't recommend buying new gear until you get getter. If you gear is worse than rental gear then it might be worthwhile to invest in some stuff.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

depending on how long you have been riding you may or may not know what "good gear" is for you. My new board i just got this year is a wide, 161, stiff, rockered board...why? Because i know i do mostly free ride, so i know that this board is "good" for my style. If i was just starting out and didnt know which direction i was taking my riding i could buy this gear, realize i liked nothing but park, and this gear i just bought would be terrible. At this point you would probably be good, like everyone said, getting a mid range board beginner board, that is in the middle all around.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

As long as your gear is reliable and somewhat modern(say 7 years old or less) and doesn't cause you discomfort, make you cold or slow you down you should be fine.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fucking revenge of the zombie thread!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Recycling! Conserve electrons. They aren't making any more of 'em.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

victoria stiles said:


> Nice thread everyone Please keep sharing.


Necro of the week goes to miss Victoria Stiles. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> Necro of the week goes to miss Victoria Stiles. Well done! :thumbsup:


I heard that she was also nominated for the "collection of random post that say nice things but dont contribute" award.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> there are stages:
> 
> beginner, gear doesn't matter too much...imho riding stiff cambered boards makes you develop better skills than a noodle rockered...but its a tougher learning curve.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the only reason BA trolls these forums is because he gets lessons in "cool" from v. stiles.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> As everyone has already said, your equipment does make a difference, but no in the way I think that you may be thinking. It`s not so much about how much your equipment costs, rather if that is the right equipment for you. You can go out and buy an $800 top of the line free ride board that is super stiff and fast and it will make learning ride a misery for you. On the other hand, you could buy a cheapo Lamar that is a noodle designed for a beginner and really progress on it.
> 
> As a new rider, you want to stay really middle of the road cost wise. You don`t want a super cheap beginner board because you should out grow it`s ability to perform to your level fairly quickly. Look for an intermediate all mountain board and find a decent pair of bindings in the $150 range from Ride, Rome, Union etc and you will be in good shape.


I have a bit of a difference of opinion, considering my past riding history. I bought a 'budget friendly' beginner board 11 years ago. Rozzy Nomad 162w that is the equivalent of a Ford Ltd. A boat! lol. I'm curious why you mention that this new rider will outgrow his beginner board quickly. I went from barely making it down green runs to riding switch at times down double and triple black diamond runs on the same board. Not to argue with you, but I think a riders limit is in their head, not at their feet. I am speaking from a freeriding perspective. Unless someone hands me 1k to buy the 2012 Ride Highlife, I'll be sticking with my Rozzy when it comes to deep Pow days. Advanced technology would be the only reason for an upgrade if I had the money for strictly a pow board, but I've found that as long as I have the cojones, my beginner board still gets me down the chutes. Yes, others may have an easier time doing it, I'll admit that possibility exists, but I don't think that someone who has a beginner board is limited to beginning riding. 

What I'm getting at is this. Please explain to me what I may be missing with regards to stunting abilities by using a beginner board? 

I bought a 2011 Ride Machete yesterday, but the only reason for that was to progress with my riding into the avenue of freestyle riding. If I was JUST going to ride pow like I've done mostly, I wouldn't be getting a new board. Maybe I'll buy a new pow board and be like, wow man this is so much easier to turn or w/e, but it won't stop me from riding down the same lines as other guys with dope new setups. - Rider makes up 90% of ability or more. I've seen many dudes struggling to make it down blue runs only to discover that their bindings are so new they look polished, lol. If the board limits the rider, then wouldn't it be a good idea to outfit beginners with advanced boards with all the latest bells and whistles? Just some thoughts to ponder over. Don't want some kid thinking, wait man, I can't be an expert boarder because I don't have the new burton custom!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> the only reason BA trolls these forums is because he gets lessons in "cool" from v. stiles.


No I take those from the weekend warriors and cubicle jockeys.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

but she's so dope man!...fuckit i'm signing up!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

of course it helps. if you buy top of the line stuff, you'll be able to falling leaf down the hill twice as fast!


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Peaceryder said:


> I have a bit of a difference of opinion, considering my past riding history. I bought a 'budget friendly' beginner board 11 years ago. Rozzy Nomad 162w that is the equivalent of a Ford Ltd. A boat! lol. I'm curious why you mention that this new rider will outgrow his beginner board quickly. I went from barely making it down green runs to riding switch at times down double and triple black diamond runs on the same board. Not to argue with you, but I think a riders limit is in their head, not at their feet. I am speaking from a freeriding perspective. Unless someone hands me 1k to buy the 2012 Ride Highlife, I'll be sticking with my Rozzy when it comes to deep Pow days. Advanced technology would be the only reason for an upgrade if I had the money for strictly a pow board, but I've found that as long as I have the cojones, my beginner board still gets me down the chutes. Yes, others may have an easier time doing it, I'll admit that possibility exists, but I don't think that someone who has a beginner board is limited to beginning riding.
> 
> What I'm getting at is this. Please explain to me what I may be missing with regards to stunting abilities by using a beginner board?
> 
> I bought a 2011 Ride Machete yesterday, but the only reason for that was to progress with my riding into the avenue of freestyle riding. If I was JUST going to ride pow like I've done mostly, I wouldn't be getting a new board. Maybe I'll buy a new pow board and be like, wow man this is so much easier to turn or w/e, but it won't stop me from riding down the same lines as other guys with dope new setups. - Rider makes up 90% of ability or more. I've seen many dudes struggling to make it down blue runs only to discover that their bindings are so new they look polished, lol. If the board limits the rider, then wouldn't it be a good idea to outfit beginners with advanced boards with all the latest bells and whistles? Just some thoughts to ponder over. Don't want some kid thinking, wait man, I can't be an expert boarder because I don't have the new burton custom!


IMO youre digging way to deep into what snowolf said. I had a nomad as well. It was a 161 red in color with the volcano on it, can't remember what year it was... maybe 01? I'm pretty sure it had many of the specs of other a-level decks for that time. In other words, it was a middle of the road deck for the early 2000's. Mine fell apart after around 150 days and I melted it in a bonfire.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I take those from the weekend warriors and cubicle jockeys.


Hey dont hate on the cubicle jockeys ;d

I need money for this damn expensive sport not all of us have fancy blogs and get free boards


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a blog?


----------

